# Trooper hurt in crash on 495



## girlcop21

*Trooper hurt - Jan 10, 2006*

*Trooper seriously hurt in crash that closes I-495*

By Andrew Ryan, Globe Correspondent 
A state trooper was flown to the hospital with serious injuries this afternoon when his police cruiser was in accident on southbound Interstate 495 involving a tractor-trailer and highway truck, police said. 
It was not immediately clear if the other two drivers were injured, said Trooper Thomas Ryan, a state police spokesman. 
The crash at about 1:45 just north of Exit 4 in Middleborough closed the interstate in both directions, Ryan said. The northbound lanes opened at about 2:30 p.m.
"Southbound will be closed for quite a while," Ryan said. 
The trooper, whose name was not released, was taken to Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center.
Posted by the Boston Globe City & Region Desk at 02:31 PM


----------



## Guest

Hope he pulls through...........


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

prayers for him, his family and his fellow troopers


----------



## Curious EMT

Eeek, be strong Tpr...


----------



## Andy0921

Get better bro


----------



## Inspector

Channel 7 says truck driver was distracted as he was "changing the radio station at the time."


----------



## Guest

*MIDDLEBOROUGH, Mass. -- *A Massachusetts State Police trooper was seriously injured Wednesday in a crash on Interstate 495 south in Middleborough. 
The crash occurred at about 1:40 p.m. Wednesday in the southbound lanes of 495 just north of Exit 4, officials said. The southbound lanes of the highway were closed while a helicopter was at the scene.

"*Preliminary information indicted that a state police cruiser with a trooper inside was struck by a tractor-trailer and, in turn, struck a MassHighway vehicle in a construction zone,*" Massachusetts State Police Lt. Eric Anderson said.








The trooper was airlifted to Beth Israel Hospital in Boston where he is in serious condition, Anderson said. 
A MassHighway worker in the truck was also injured and transported to a local hospital. 
State police accident reconstruction teams and photographers were called to the scene to investigate the crash.



Inspector said:


> Channel 7 says truck driver was distracted as he was "changing the radio station at the time."


watching this too.............. JESUS CHRIST !!!!

Thank god they had a crash truck setup behind the cruiser..................


----------



## rocksy1826

best wishes for a speedy recovery to the trooper.


who does the EMS out there? 
props to everyone working the call, especially medflight


----------



## Tango

rocksy1826 said:


> best wishes for a speedy recovery to the trooper.
> 
> who does the EMS out there?
> props to everyone working the call, especially medflight


Pretty sure it's Middleboro FD/BLS and AMR for ALS. BMF out of Plymouth Airport. Word is he will be OK.


----------



## LandShark9C1

the shot on the news looked like there was penetration all the way to the B pillars. I hope he makes it and best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Guest

LandShark, maybe you could buy the wreck and have a NEWER Nerf Cruiser !!!!!!!!


----------



## lofu

All due respect Sniper but this thread is about a young Trooper who is seriously injured, please don't turn it into a Landshark bash. Hope the Trooper will be ok!


----------



## dcs2244

I was discussing an invest with a BIS kid this afternoon...he asked me about it...there was nothing in the database then (1530-1600)...will advise...


----------



## 94c

http://cbs4boston.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## girlcop21

damn... hope he is ok


----------



## New Hire

Here's something that blew my mind...

I'm working lock-up today and one of the probation officers comes in and tells me Trooper (name omitted) was med flighted to the hospital after being hit by a car. I _worked_ with the trooper (indirectly) at my DYS job for about 8 years!

My father calls me at a little before 6 pm and says, "put on the news, one of our drivers (he's a truck driver) was involved in a bad accident on 495 with a State Trooper".

WTF???

As of the 6 pm news story, there was no news on the troopers condition...they say no news is good news...I hope they're right.


----------



## kwflatbed

*State Police Trooper Injured in I-495 Crash*

A state police trooper was seriously injured in a crash Wednesday afternoon on Interstate 495 in Middleboro. The accident involving a cruiser, a tractor-trailer and a MassHighway truck happened shortly before 2 p.m. The trooper was medflighted to Beth Israel Hospital. FOX25's Dan Jaehnig has the story.

State Police Trooper Injured in I-495 Crash
http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=2021752&version=3&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.1.1

*State Trooper Injured In Crash*

*I-495 Closed In Middleborough After Crash*

*MIDDLEBOROUGH, Mass. -- *A Massachusetts State Police trooper was seriously injured Wednesday in a crash on Interstate 495 south in Middleborough.

The crash occurred at about 1:40 p.m. Wednesday in the southbound lanes of I-495 just north of exit 4, officials said. Both directions of I-495 were closed while a helicopter was at the scene.

"Preliminary information indicted that a state police cruiser with a trooper inside was struck by a tractor-trailer and, in turn, struck a MassHighway vehicle in a construction zone," Massachusetts State Police Lt. Eric Anderson said.

Trooper Michael Fitzgerald was airlifted to Beth Israel Hospital in Boston where he is in serious condition. The driver of the MassHighway truck, Kevin Sullivan, 59, of Carver, was also injured and transported to a local hospital. The driver of the tractor-trailer truck, Duane Sylvia, 43, of Middleborough, suffered minor injuries in the crash.

"(Sullivan) witnessed, saw, a tractor-trailer approaching at a rate of speed in the right travel lane and believed that the vehicle was not going to stop before striking the rear of his vehicle. He positioned his truck in a manner so that he would take the impact with the crashed truck and turned his wheels to the right. That tractor-trailer did, in fact, crash into the crashed truck," said Massachusetts State Police Sgt. Robert Bousquet.

The MassHighway truck rolled down an embankment and rolled over before coming to rest on its passenger side. The tractor-trailer then crashed directly into the rear of the state police cruiser, Bousquet said.

State police accident reconstruction teams and photographers were called to the scene to investigate the crash.

"If that crashed truck did not do what he did, the actions that he took, this could have been much worse of an accident," Bousquet said.

State police said the police cruiser and the MassHighway truck had all emergency lights on at the time of the crash. Sylvia was ordered to undergo a drug and alcohol test.

​




 ​

Trooper Injured In Crash​
_Copyright 2007 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## Badge 17

best wishes to the trooper for a speedy and full recovery. my thoughts and prayers are with the trooper, his family, and fellow troopers.


----------



## sweeper20

....and for the Mass Highway guy who took action.


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> All due respect Sniper but this thread is about a young Trooper who is seriously injured, please don't turn it into a Landshark bash. Hope the Trooper will be ok!


RECEIVED lofu.........


----------



## Inspector

Brothers in New Hampshire are thinking of you guys....sent some messages upstairs at the Emerald Society Meeting with orders for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mikey682

He's a great guy and was a great classmate. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## badogg88

Holy crap that car was destroyed....Good luck to him.


----------



## Guest

*rt 495 accident*

How is trooper Michael Fitzgerald?
Best wishes to him and his family.


----------



## pahapoika

11pm Ch 7 news said Trooper released from the hospital , State Highway Worker will stay hospitalized for a couple more days , but expected to go home too.


----------



## wgciv

pahapoika said:


> 11pm Ch 7 news said Trooper released from the hospital , State Highway Worker will stay hospitalized for a couple more days , but expected to go home too.


Good News... wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## serpico

Any body know if the driver of the truck was cited for his ignorance?


----------



## mase4615

My prayers go out to the trooper, his family and his fellow troopers.


----------



## tazoez

My prayers go out to the Trooper and the Mass Highway guy. That looked horrific from the video. Hope that they are going to be ok.


----------



## fscpd907

*Hero shields trooper in I-495 crash*
By *O'Ryan Johnson*
Thursday, January 11, 2007 - Updated: 12:48 AM EST

*A* quick-thinking MassHighway worker who moved his truck between a state police cruiser and an out-of-control big rig yesterday may have saved the trooper's life.

"We would certainly characterize his actions as heroic," said Trooper Tom Ryan. "We feel confident that his truck was the initial vehicle that took a significant amount of sting out of what would otherwise have been a far more horrific crash."

"He positioned his truck in a manner that he would take the impact with the crash truck," Sgt. Robert Bousquet said at the scene. "If he didn't do what he did, the actions that he took, this would have been a lot worse."

Trooper Michael Fitzgerald and MassHighway's Kevin Sullivan, of Carver, both were hospitalized with serious injuries.

Sullivan was filling potholes on Interstate 495 in Middleboro about 1:40 p.m. when he saw the fully loaded semi bearing down and moved his truck to take the impact. The tractor-trailer, driven by Duane Sylvia, 43, of Middleboro smashed the truck down an embankment and plowed into the cruiser. Sylvia suffered minor injuries.

No charges have been filed in the crash, which is under investigation. Sylvia was ordered to undergo drug and alcohol testing.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I take back everything nasty Ive said about state workers. Glad to her that both should be ok.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Trooper crash brings back memories of similar crash in Wareham*
*







*
A state police cruiser lies crushed by a tractor trailer on I495 in Middleboro Ryan Somerfield
*MIDDLEBORO* - A horrifying scene on I495 in Middleboro this afternoon. 
A tractor trailer went out of control, struck a Mass Highway truck sending it over the guardrail 
and then rear-ended a Massachusetts State Police cruiser. 
The trooper identfied as Michael Fitzgerald who is out of the









Trooper Ellen Englehardt

Bourne barracks was Medflighted to Beth Israel Hospital in Boston 
but is expected to be okay. Investigators are crediting the driver of the Mass Highway 
truck with using the truck as a shield and potentially saving the trooper's life. 
The Mass Highway driver 59-year oldKevin Sullivan of Carver was taken to 
Good Samaritan Hospital for treatment. The TT driver 43-year old Duane Sylvia 
was also injured and taken to a hospital. 
The crash is bringing memories of an eerily similar scene after trooper Ellen Englehardt (pictured) 
was rear ended by an alleged drunk driver in the breakdown lane only a few miles from today's 
crash in Wareham back in 2003 leaving her in a vegetative state. 
Englehardt was recently honored with a state police mobile breath testing unit now bearing her name 
(read story).


----------



## Gil

> The crash is bringing memories of an eerily similar scene after trooper Ellen Englehardt (pictured)
> was rear ended by an *alleged drunk driver *in the breakdown lane only a few miles from today's
> crash in Wareham back in 2003 leaving her in a vegetative state.
> Englehardt was recently honored with a state police mobile breath testing unit now bearing her name


It's not alleged! He was drunk!! Friggin press always so politically correct when it comes to shi*birds.


----------



## jacenlukesolo

I hope for a fast recovery for him and my thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## snapbox

*Trooper Accident on 495*

These are some shots I got of the accident on 495. Trooper Fitzgerald was released last night and is expected to be okay =)... He is one lucky guy.

Here is to your speedy recovery!

(Credit to the MSP for those photos, thanks for letting me in on the scene)



















Hah, seems as if my photos already made it up here =)..


----------



## badgebunny

Trooper Fitzgerald was released last night and Mr. Sullivan should be released soon. The truck driver is being charged. The news stated that he had four charges pending against him and included endangerment and speeding in a construction zone.


----------



## Guest

Glad to hear that Tpr Fitzgerald is home and is doing better. Thanks for sharing your photos.

latest video

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/10725703/detail.html


----------



## kwflatbed

*Truck Driver Cited In Trooper Wreck*

*Witnesses Describe Crash, Rescue*

*Video: *Driver Cited In Crash

*BOSTON -- *The driver of a tractor-trailer that slammed into a state police cruiser and a MassHighway truck was cited on Thursday.

The three-vehicle crash occurred at about 1:40 p.m. Wednesday in the southbound lanes of Interstate 495 just north of exit 4.

"Preliminary information indicted that a state police cruiser with a trooper inside was struck by a tractor-trailer and, in turn, struck a MassHighway vehicle in a construction zone," Massachusetts State Police Lt. Eric Anderson said Wednesday.

The driver of the tractor-trailer truck, Duane Sylvia, 43, of Middleborough, was cited for operating to endanger, impeded operation, failure to yield to men and equipment in the roadway, and speeding in a construction zone, state police said Thursday.

Trooper Michael Fitzgerald was airlifted to Beth Israel Hospital in Boston and released on Thursday. The driver of the MassHighway truck, Kevin Sullivan, 59, of Carver, was also injured and transported to Boston Medical Center with serious injuries. Sullivan may be released from the hospital as early as Thursday night. Sylvia suffered minor injuries in the crash.

"(Sullivan) witnessed, saw, a tractor-trailer approaching at a rate of speed in the right travel lane and believed that the vehicle was not going to stop before striking the rear of his vehicle. He positioned his truck in a manner so that he would take the impact with the crashed truck and turned his wheels to the right. That tractor-trailer did, in fact, crash into the crashed truck," Massachusetts State Police Sgt. Robert Bousquet said Wednesday.

The MassHighway truck went down an embankment and rolled over before coming to rest on its passenger side. The tractor-trailer then crashed directly into the rear of the state police cruiser.

First on the scene to help Fitzgerald and Sullivan was a car salesman and a customer out on a test drive. Craig Gravem said he immediately ran down the hill to Sullivan's mangled MassHighway truck.

"The cab of the truck was kind of crushed in, so I tried to pry it up as best I could so he could squeeze out from where the windshield was. And he had to kind of crawl down, I offered him my hand and he got out. His face was not looking so good," he said.

Ed Overby ran to help the state trooper.

"I could see the bumper was sitting against the back window of the trooper's car -- not the back window of the car, the window that separates the officer from the back seat and it was up against it," he said.

Overby, a former military EMT, said he assessed the trooper's condition and helped stabilize him

"I said, 'Who are you?' I asked him his name. I could tell he wasn't doing so well," Overby said.

Meanwhile, Gravem was still trying to come to grips with what he saw.

"I saw the truck shoot out the side of the guardrail as if it was shot out of a cannon," Gravem said. "(Sullivan) was asking about the trooper, how was he doing. Which, you know, I commend the guy for doing what he did and I feel like he probably saved that trooper's life."

State police accident reconstruction teams and photographers were called to the scene to investigate the crash.

_Copyright 2007 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._

This message has been deleted by Crvtte65. Reason: _no post, just blank space_ 
here it is

THE COMMONWEALTH OF MASSACHUSETTS
Department of State Police
Public Affairs Unit

Colonel Mark F. Delaney
Superintendent

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:
January 11, 2006 CONTACT:
State Police Public Affairs Unit 
Daytime (508) 820-2623 
Nights & Weekends (508) 820-2121

State Police Investigate Route 495 Middleborough Crash

On January 10, 2007, at about 1:40 p.m., State Police from the Middleborough Barracks responded to a three-vehicle crash on Route 495 South, just north of exit 4, in Middleborough. 
Preliminary investigation by Sergeant Douglas Lynch indicates that 43-year-old Duane Sylvia of Middleborough was traveling southbound on Route 495 in Middleborough in the right travel lane, north of exit 4, in a fully loaded, 1995 Mack tractor trailer. At this time and south of that area, a State Police cruiser operated by Trooper Michael Fitzgerald was stationary, just south of a Mass Highway "crash truck" in the right travel lane. Mass Highway was engaging in road repair work and Trooper Fitzgerald was providing assistance to that detail. Both vehicles had all emergency lights activated. The tractor trailer was traveling directly towards the Mass Highway truck and the cruiser. Upon observing the impending danger, the driver of the Mass Highway truck, 59-year-old Kevin Sullivan of Carver, repositioned his truck in an attempt to protect the trooper. The tractor trailer struck the rear of the Mass Highway truck, forcing it over the right side guardrail, where it rolled over in a wooded area. The tractor trailer then continued southbound and struck the rear end of the cruiser.
Trooper Fitzgerald, a one year veteran of the Department and assigned to the Bourne Barracks, was airlifted to Beth Israel Hospital for treatment of serious injuries. Mr. Sullivan was transported by ambulance to Good Samaritan Hospital in Brockton for treatment of serious injuries. Mr. Sylvia sustained minor injuries in the crash.
Although this crash remains under investigation with the assistance of the State Police Collision Analysis and Reconstruction Section and the State Police Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Section, the operator of the tractor trailer, Duane Sylvia was cited for:
Operating to Endanger; 
Impeded Operation; 
Failure to Yield to Men and Equipment in the Roadway; 
Speeding in a Construction Zone. 
State Police Crime Scene Services, Middleborough Fire and EMS and Mass Highway all assisted at the scene. Route 495 South was completely closed for about an hour. The left travel lane was then reopened to traffic. It was completely reopened at about 5:00 p.m. Route 495 North was closed for a brief period to accommodate the medical helicopter.
###
www.mass.gov/msp
Dial 911 on your Cell Phone for all Roadway Emergencies


----------



## kwflatbed

*Hero takes hit from truck to save trooper
*By *Jessica Fargen*
Boston Herald Health & Medical Reporter

Friday, January 12, 2007

*E*ven as the speeding semi barreled closer and closer in his rear view mirror, a humble MassHighway hero says he didn't think twice when he swerved his truck in the big rig's path to save a state trooper from being crushed to death inside his cruiser. 
"I thought, 'I'm gonna get hit. It's my job,' " Kevin Sullivan said last night from his hospital room at Boston Medical Center, where he's recovering from Wednesday's crash. "I'm the first line of defense of the workers."










MassHighway worker Kevin Sullivan, from his hospital bed, describes how he positioned his truck into the path of a speeding rig. (Staff photo by Angela Rowlings)

Sullivan, 59, was on Interstate 495 in Middleboro, slowly following a pothole crew and a state police cruiser in his heavy-duty crash truck - designed to protect work crews from cars - when he realized the tractor-trailer going 60 mph wasn't slowing down. 
 As the seconds ticked by, Sullivan saw everything in slow motion. He angled his crash truck to blunt the impact to the cruiser, where trooper Michael Fitzgerald sat helpless. 
The semi plowed into Sullivan's truck, sending it toppling down an embankment, and then the rig smashed into the back end of the Fitzgerald's cruiser. 
The trooper, who incurred only minor injuries thanks to Sullivan's courage and quick thinking, was released from the hospital Wednesday night. 
The semi driver, Duane Sylvia, 43, of Middleboro, was cited yesterday with operating to endanger, impeded operation, failure to yield to men and equipment in the roadway and speeding in a construction zone, state police said. 
Sullivan, a father of five and grandfather of one, suffered a chipped right cheekbone. Both his eyes are swollen with purple bruises and a simple handshake brings winces of pain. 
His wife, Joan Sullivan, said in the photos she's seen, she doesn't recognize her husband of 35 years. "I know he's got to be in awful pain," she said. 
Still, Sullivan hasn't lost his sense of humor. After his dinner of macaroni and cheese last night, Sullivan cracked jokes with reporters. "I don't know if they'll give me a truck (again)," he said about going back to work. 
"His spirits are up," said his son Patrick Sullivan. "He's a hard man to keep down."

[email protected]


*Worker Who Helped Stop Truck Returns Home*

*State Trooper Injured In Crash*

*BOSTON -- *A Mass Highway truck driver who saved a state trooper from a barreling truck returned home Friday, nursing considerable injuries.

NewsCenter 5's Jack Harper reported that Kevin Sullivan said it is his job to protect the cruiser and the highway work crew. His truck, known as a crash truck, is actually built to be a defense vehicle.

"It was mainly soft tissue damage with the exception of the cheekbone that's been fractured or chipped. I lucked out on the neck," Sullivan said.

Sullivan will be OK, but it may take some time, doctors said.

"I'm just glad he's OK. I'm glad to get him home. I am happy for the trooper that he was able to go home to his family as well, thanks to him. I am going to call him a hero," Sullivan's son, Patrick Sullivan, said.

By moving his truck into the path of an oncoming tractor-trailer, Kevin Sullivan saved the life of Trooper Mike Fitzgerald.

"The first stage provides impact protection for a nominal crash," Mass Highway spokesman Bill Hurton said.

Mass Highway said that it is considering investing in more trucks to watch over work crews.

"If they impact at speeds up to 70 mph, it will absorb that, but the tractor-trailer was too heavy for it, and you saw the results," Hurton said.

Kevin Sullivan said that he heard NewsCenter 5's Ed Harding say, "You have to see this guy's face," during a broadcast while he was hospitalized.

"I said, 'I heard that comment you made this morning, and if I had any feelings, they would have been hurt,'" Kevin Sullivan said.

_Copyright 2007 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## kwflatbed

*Highway hero gets special get-well wishes*

_By Kelly Fernandes, Enterprise Correspondent_
CARVER - Kevin Sullivan woke up Wednesday and put on a T-shirt that read, "Holiday Hero," which he recently received after donating blood.

He had no idea he would actually become a hero for another reason that day, when he drove his MassHighway truck into the path of a tractor-trailer on Interstate 495 to save the lives of a state trooper and a work crew filling potholes.

"I've given a gallon to the blood bank, a gallon to the Red Cross, and I've put a gallon on the highways," said Sullivan a few days later at his home in Carver, as he looked at that torn T-shirt which was cut off of him by emergency medical workers.

Sullivan, 59, has received nationwide attention for his heroic efforts Wednesday. Amazingly, he suffered only a broken cheekbone and bruises.

Despite the notoriety, the 29-year MassHighway employee refuses to consider himself a hero, saying what he did is "just part of the job." But to those he saved, the public and especially his family, he is nothing less than a hero.

His granddaughter, Molly Sullivan, 9, of Brockton, spent last weekend with her "Pampa" and her grandmother, Joan Sullivan.

There, she gave "Pampa" something he never expected - dozens of get-well cards from her fourth-grade class at the Downey School, a get-well poster signed by them all and a special Superman T-shirt that she and her father, Christopher Sullivan, had designed.

"You should have seen his face when he saw all of the cards. He was like 'Whoa!" said Molly, sitting next to Sullivan as they looked at the cards together at the kitchen table.

"When I went into school the day after the accident, I asked my friends if they knew about the man who saved the state trooper's life. I told them, 'That's my grandfather," Molly said proudly.

"They thought it was really cool what he did. My classmates wrote a lot of good things. One kid wrote, 'You deserve a lot of living,' but didn't give his name. My teacher, Mrs. Danner, wrote, 'You are an incredible person. My son is a police officer, and it makes me happy to know people like you are looking out for him."

Joan Sullivan said her husband was emotional when he saw the cards. She still cannot believe he survived such an accident.

Sullivan said he was conscious throughout the crash. He recalls honking his horn three times before the tractor-trailer plowed into him and sent his truck flying into the air over a guardrail.

When his truck hit the ground, it rolled over several times and he yelled, "Stop the ride! I've had enough!"

When the truck finally came to rest on its right side, 30 feet down an embankment, his face was pinned between the roof and back wall of the truck.

He managed to free his face and got a glance of his battered cheek it in the mirror.

"I remember thinking, 'Oh, well.' Two people came down and pulled me through the windshield. They didn't want me to move, but I was cold and felt myself going into shock. I thought the truck might have been leaking fuel too, so they helped me up the hill and lifted me over the guardrail. I went over to see the trooper and I could see his scalp was lacerated. Then I sat down."

Sullivan's attitude about the dangers of his job is matter-of-fact.

"It's what I do. So many roadside workers have been hit. Drivers see us and swear at us because they have to merge into one lane or because we slow traffic down. It's not our fault. We're bettering the roads for them," he said.

While firefighters and police officers are often hailed as heroes, road construction workers get less recognition, although they put themselves in harm's way on a daily basis.

According to the latest statistics by the National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health, 844 workers were killed doing some type of roadside improvement or construction in the U.S. from 1995 to 2002. More than half of those fatalities involved a worker being struck by a vehicle or mobile equipment.

Sullivan's life has been devoted to serving others. A 32-year veteran of the U.S. Navy, he served in Vietnam and remains in the reserves.

"Last year, I was asked to go to Beirut to work as an airport scanner. If my wife was not in a wheelchair, I would have gone," he said.

Retired U.S. Naval Capt. Dean Taylor Jr., who worked with Sullivan on the U.S.S. Chara in Vietnam and lives in California, said he wasn't surprised to hear about Sullivan's heroism.

"He's always willing to do that &#8230; to step out in front and take the impact himself rather than somebody else. I'm very proud to hear about it and his shipmates would also be very proud of him," said Taylor.

In the meantime, Sullivan said he is looking forward to going back to work once he gets the strength back in his right hand and the OK from his doctor.

He said he wouldn't hesitate to put himself in harm's way again.

"I'm Irish," he joked, "and I've always said you're not going to kill an Irishman by hitting him in the head."


----------



## sweeper20

What a hero! Glad to hear both the trooper and Mr. Sullivan are going to be fine.


----------



## MDSP2597

From your Brother Trooper in Maryland, a speedy recovery to you Tpr! I know your Brother and Sister Troopers in Mass will look out for you and your family. STAY SAFE!


----------

